# repair stand which one ?



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

i am looking to get a repair stand so i can start trying to do some repairs myself i was looking at the park prs-25 is this a good choice? are there others that you would recommend i look at first.my budget is 300.00 unless something is alot better for a little more. any thoughts or opinions are appreciated


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

I picked up a Park pcs10 for$135 on ebay.
I'm happy with it. Not familar w/25.
I'd use the leftover$ for a good torque wrench,T-handle allens,chain whip&cassette tool and assortment of lube/grease.
That would get ya a basic tool box started.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a Park PRS 5. I've had it for several years and been very happy with. Its sturdy, folds up and came with a carry bag. The PCS 4 looks similar and I saw that on Amazon for $242.


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

For $300 you are allowing yourself to get a great stand. At that price; you will be happy with your stand. I have not used the Park stands but they are well built and well known. 
I like my stand to be portable; lightweight and stable. Also it must be part of a system that is expandable. With these needs; I chose the Feedback Pro stand. It's made with aluminum main tubes and legs (3 for stability in uneven ground). The head is well built with an adjusting clamp that has a quick release that opens the jaw with a push of a button. You can hold the bike in almost any position with this stand without needing to take off the wheels. There is also a nice carry bag for it and a tool tray; wheel truing attachment and well built. I use mine all the time for my road bike and MTB.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a Park Stand, but my goto stand is made by "Wrench Force" owned by Trek. It's adjustable height and really heavy, a lot heavier than the Park, so it's very stable. All the parts are interchangeable with the Park, but it's "neck" is some serious stainless steel, and the legs lock in the open position.

What I like about my Wrench Force Stand is how high I can get my bike. I'm six feet tall, and the Park is too low. The WF is adjustable from just barely off the ground to really high, and you just have to make sure the "flat" part of the "neck" is fully perpendicular to the screw down knob for height adjustment.

The rotating part is sticky, but I just tap it with the palm of my hand - although I have put the Park head on it, and the diameter fit perfectly so it's cool. It has a barrel adjuster knob for different diameter seat tubes.

All the hardware and stuff is a lot nicer than my Park Tools stand.

The Ultimate stands are too lightweight, but good if portability is your thing.

The Wrench Force, I got at an LBS a few years ago, about 8 years ago, and I've never seen one since, so that's probably not much help. If I couldn't get the Wrench Force now, I'd go with the nicest Park I could afford.

Here it is: Trek Wrench Force Stand, the most awesome stand, ever.










Here are some reviews copied and pasted from their site:

Wrench Force Classic Repair Stand

"This is a great stand. It is heavy and very well made, all movements work smoothly and it is easy to adjust. I use it to get to a comfortable height where I can work on my bike standing up. This allows for easy maintenance. Degrease gears and chain, lube parts, make adjustments, clean bike ect. Stand folds for storage and can be hung from a hook taking up little room."

"I bought this stand when I did contract assembly work. It was not fun to carry around, as it is heavier than any other non shop stand I have encountered. It is however by far the best in this catagory, and rivals even stationary shop stands. I have worked as a contractor, mechanic, and now a manager of a shop, and I can't recomend this stand highly enough."

"A very solid stand. I'm not a wrencher per se, but I like to use this stand for the basic maintenance that I do. I like the "quick clamp" feature and the fact that you can rotate the bike to any angle in the stand."

"This thing is great. I work at a bike shop here in Fort Myers. When I am not working at the shop, I can easily work on my bike in this stand. It's just AWESOME!!!!! I highly recommend it." - Daniel Wirka, North Fort Myers, FL

"I got this stand for Christmas and it is awesome! It holds my Giant Glory no problem. This stand is very well made and I would definitely recommend this stand."

"This is my first stand-up bike maintenance stand. I can't believe I waited this long to get one. Bike work used to be an on-the-floor crawling around nightmare. Now, bike maintenance is an unexpected form of recreation! Don't wait any longer, get one of these WrenchForce bike maintenance stands." - Mike Roth, Allentown, PA

"This stand is replacing my favorite old school Park Pro Race stand that I gave away to a friend. Current generation Park stands have fllimsy clamps, and that's where this Wrench Force shines. This stand is heavy duty and is much more stable than the tri-pod style stands I have used. The clamp mechanism is rock solid and would be great for bleeding hydraulic brakes or other tasks where adjusting the angle of the bike is critical. I highly recommend this stand." - Matthew Allen, Hoffman Estates, IL

More reviews here: Wrench Force Pro Repair Stand Tools Reviews

And I found one for really cheap on eBay here: New Wrench Force Classic Park Bike Repair Stand | eBay

I paid $129.00 for mine like this guy.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

I have a Feedback Sport stand. IIRC I got it for ~130ish on sale at Jenson. It works great although my one complaint is that the mechanism for turning the arm doesn't get very tight so the bike likes to spin in the stand sometimes. But, for $300 you could buy two of them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

I went with the Ultimate Pro stand the last time I needed to buy one and have been happy with it for about 12 years. I've seen them pretty cheap at Performance and I think I even picked up a tool tray for mine at REI several years back. The tripod design seems more stable to me than some of the two-legged stands. They travel well too which is a bonus for trips to Moab, etc. 

You can find them at Jenson, Amazon, etc.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Definitely Feedback Pro-Elite


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

+1 for the feedback Pro-Elite










FeedBack Sports Pro Elite Bike Repair Stand










Feedback Sports Truing Station


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

+1 For the Feedback Pro Elite. I have had this stand for 2 years and it is great. Very stable thanks to the tripod design. I would highly recommend this stand. If you buy it you will not be disappointed.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*thanks for all the help*

i ordered my feedback pro elite tonight so it should be here by the end of the week.
will post a better review once i get to use it a couple of times but im sure it will echo what others have already said


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

05kas05 said:


> i ordered my feedback pro elite tonight so it should be here by the end of the week.
> will post a better review once i get to use it a couple of times but im sure it will echo what others have already said


You won't regret your decision. I've had one for about 10 years now. It's one of those things that makes me say "dayem!" (in a good way) every time I use it...a gorgeous piece of engineering. I am not a fan of the clamping mechanism on mine (the little knob-with-the-half-turn-quick-release-clutch doodad). But the rest of the stand works so well--up and down in an instant, easy to adjust with the bike in the stand, packs away neatly and sits unnoticed in a corner when not in use, or in the trunk when on the road, wide footprint for stability, no issues with uneven ground--a nearly perfect piece of equipment.

If you understand the origins of this piece of gear, you'll appreciate why it works so well. I understand that the company made portable stands for AV gear--think musicians, bands, theater productions, etc. Roadies have it rough, they work real hard, need to work fast, and the stuff needs to work all the time, no excuses. The basic adjustable tripod mechanism was made for that requirement...portable speaker stands, basically. Story goes that some of the engineers working there were also bikers and made the product for their own used, then convinced the company to branch out. Eventually the biking products were sold to Feedback Sports, a sporting goods specific company. But I'd bet dollars to donuts that there's a manufacturing agreement in place behind the scenes and we're still getting the real deal here.

I put this product in the same category as Silca pumps...buy it once and forget about it.


----------



## Bald_Ben (May 2, 2005)

I use the Park PRS-25 every day at work. Check the tightness of the hardware every once in a while and it'll treat you right.


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

I think the design of the PRS-25 is more stable than the Elite. Seems that when the bike is raised to the highest position on the Elite it is prone to tipping over. Not so the case with the PRS-25.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

boomvader said:


> I think the design of the PRS-25 is more stable than the Elite. Seems that when the bike is raised to the highest position on the Elite it is prone to tipping over. Not so the case with the PRS-25.


Can the PRS-25 get as high as the Elite?


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

anthonylokrn said:


> Can the PRS-25 get as high as the Elite?


Good question. I found the answer.

Park PRS-25: 60"

Feedback Elite: 71"


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I've used a couple of different parks stands. they are a steel tube, more stiff feeling. but the 2 leg system kinda lacks the balance of the Feedback's tripod and tip over (tip back actually) very easy, especially with long 29er bikes clamped to the seat post. The first one I had the legs didn't even snap/lock into place so it was super easy. got huge o-rings I'd roll up the leg and over the flange to hold it. I believe they fixed that but even still there were times I'd have the weight the leg also to keep it from leaning back when torquing things like cranks. Nothing beats a bolted down stand obviously and the Feedback can tip too if not careful, but it is a bit more stable...


----------



## boomvader (Nov 27, 2006)

boomvader said:


> Good question. I found the answer.
> 
> Park PRS-25: 60"
> 
> Feedback Elite: 71"


I must have quoted bad information. I ended up buying the PRS-25 and the clamp can raise up over my head and I am 5'11".

Great stand. Light, sturdy, great clamp and some cool accessories available for it.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*got my stand*

i received my feedback pro elite the other day and it does go up that high but for me it is not needed. i dont think you could go wrong with either stand they are both made rather well and both come from reputable companies. i went with the feedback because
i like the fact it has the quick release and you dont have to remove the clamping head to fold it up. i used it the other day just to clean my drivetrain a little and so far it is great definitly alot easier than flipping my bike over.


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

+1 for the wrench force stand. Heavy but solid. Great value.










Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

I just got a Park Tool PRS 25. When trying to mount the bike using the seat post, the clamp jaws are uneven by 1/8". The jaws on the cam handle side droop down. Is this typical play in the clamp?


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

....


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

solomon707 said:


> I use the Park PRS-25 every day at work. Check the tightness of the hardware every once in a while and it'll treat you right.


What hardware do you check for tightness?
Just wondering because my brand new PRS 25 clamp head has play in it and the moveable jaw (with cam handle attached) is 1/8" lower than the other side when clamping vertically to a seat post.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Shawn Bruderly said:


> What hardware do you check for tightness?
> Just wondering because my brand new PRS 25 clamp head has play in it and the moveable jaw (with cam handle attached) is 1/8" lower than the other side when clamping vertically to a seat post.


Just give Park a call 651-777-6868 and they'll take care of you.


----------



## Skeptastic (Mar 31, 2012)

Sk8er07999 said:


> +1 for the wrench force stand. Heavy but solid. Great value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll jump in here even though it's an old thread. I got the Feedback Sport and for adjusting and washing a bike, it is plenty sufficient. If you want or need to rotate a bike anything beyond horizontal, the sport's friction adjuster isn't sufficient. You'll need the Pro.

I found this out after buying the sport and Feedback's customer service was stellar and they are shipping me a new Pro model for a slight upgrade charge. Fantastic company to work with!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I got the Pro Elite on Ebay for 179 and free shipping. Stand is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Gritter said:


> I have a Park Stand, but my goto stand is made by "Wrench Force" owned by Trek...


I have since "retired" the W.F. stand and went for Park PRS-25. I got it because it's black. I have had the PCS-1 for 15 years, and it is still working perfectly. My W.F. is still perfect, and looks brand new (compared to the Park PCS-1 which has rusted bolts and looks pretty beat up) after 8 years of reliable service. It was time for a new stand and upgrade. For some reason, I get a new stand every 7 or 8 years. With three stands in my arsenal, I hope I never buy another stand again.

What I like about the Wrench Force, is how heavy it is. It's nice to be so solid, yet still portable. The top half comes apart from the legs with a 2" knob in two seconds, and although it's heavy, it doesn't take up as much space as my Park PCS-1.

I like the quick clamp better than the PCS-1 as well, but just got a PRS-25 for variety. Intrigued by their newest clamp and wanted something less hefty for those light days.

The one huge negative about the W.F. is how the rotation ALWAYS binds up. I've tried everything: grease only made it worse. Something about the composite plastic interfacing with the metal head is no where near as smooth as the Park PCS-1's composite against composite. It's so bad, every time, that I have to bang on my top tube with my hand to release it. These quirks have relegated the W.F. to secondary stand duty, while the Paul Reed Smith - 25 takes it's place as the champion.


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

Gritter said:


> I have since "retired" the W.F. stand and went for Park PRS-25. I got it because it's black. I have had the PCS-1 for 15 years, and it is still working perfectly. My W.F. is still perfect, and looks brand new (compared to the Park PCS-1 which has rusted bolts and looks pretty beat up) after 8 years of reliable service. It was time for a new stand and upgrade. For some reason, I get a new stand every 7 or 8 years. With three stands in my arsenal, I hope I never buy another stand again.
> 
> What I like about the Wrench Force, is how heavy it is. It's nice to be so solid, yet still portable. The top half comes apart from the legs with a 2" knob in two seconds, and although it's heavy, it doesn't take up as much space as my Park PCS-1.
> 
> ...


Who is Paul Reed Smith?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Shawn Bruderly said:


> Who is Paul Reed Smith?


*P*aul *R*eed *S*mith = PRS


----------



## GrannyGearGnome (May 12, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> *P*aul *R*eed *S*mith = PRS


I understand that's what the bike stands name is an acronymn for, but who is he?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

The EVT ones look awesome but not very affordable for anybody that doesn't own a shop.


----------



## Gritter (Dec 21, 2010)

Shawn Bruderly said:


> Who is Paul Reed Smith?


Some dude.

I just assumed that's who the stand was named after, but I could be wrong, since I just conjured it up out of nowhere.

The PRS-25 is my most favorite stand ever. It get's a little wobbly when you extend it tall, but I like to keep it pretty low, for the most part. The clamp is nicer for getting a precise amount of grip, compared to the older lever-actuated style. It's the nicest stand I've ever seen, and I absolutely love it. I love it so much, I'm not even going to take the stickers off it.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> The EVT ones look awesome but not very affordable for anybody that doesn't own a shop.


Even if you do own a shop. I suppose if you were in PDX and did a lot of commuter bikes that are loaded with crap it would be nice to have.

The Foes pneumatic stand is nice as well. I have't used either one but his foot pedal operated clamp is more appealing than the assisted lift.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Surprised no one has suggested the old shop standby yet so I thought I'd mention it. I don't know what they go for new now but they can be had used for about the OP's budget, completely rebuildable and will last forever. Not portable but if you have dedicated shop space I think they are hard to beat, and the weight of the stand and base are much appreciated when flipping bikes around on them.










Guess I forgot to mention that it is a Park PRS-3


----------



## michael573114 (May 5, 2006)

Shawn Bruderly said:


> I understand that's what the bike stands name is an acronymn for, but who is he?


PRS makes really nice guitars: PRS Guitars | Electric Guitars, Acoustic Guitars, Amplifiers and Accessories

Clever reference, I thought.


----------

